# which game system?



## NevaSmokedOut (Aug 13, 2013)

say there's a sale going on in a best buy or wherever else you may go, for 30min ONLY these systems are on sale: PS4 for $289, the xbox one for $189 and a wii u for $169. which one would you run to first.


----------



## blacksun (Aug 14, 2013)

None. 



10 char


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 14, 2013)

Im an XBOX guy all the way


----------



## Constiello (Aug 14, 2013)

PS4 but,

Good PC = free media


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 15, 2013)

xbox has been better so far , i would go with that


----------



## thetester (Aug 15, 2013)

PS4. I've been a Sony fan since the first Playstation and I have never been disappointed with their consoles.


----------



## lolikun (Aug 16, 2013)

I hoard games, I'd get me and two other people to buy one of each. BUT if that's not an option and I had to pick one, the PS4. I love my ps3 more than my 360 lol. And the Wii U has been looking like boring tuna.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2013)

Sega Saturn.


----------



## Smakki (Aug 19, 2013)

Like Blue Wizard I'd also go for the CPC Schneider.


----------



## loquacious (Aug 19, 2013)

Xbox all the way! Better online experience. Oh yeah, Sony will make you pay for their online as well (same price as Xbox).


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

pc , console is horrible for actual gaming that takes skill.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 19, 2013)

PS 4 all the way. You think Xbox is a good company that has completely back tracked on almost everything since their reveal? Their ideas of "good ideas" are nothing but idiotic and a true pita for everyone. Sure they may have revoked a lot of their unsettling issues but what makes us think it will not go back to those original ideas? They will. They are a company that's not for the gamer, not anymore. . .


----------



## Doer (Aug 19, 2013)

I disagree. The eco-system of choice dwarfs all else. I just got a windows 8 laptop, and sure enough there is my xbox seamlessly offering games and glass. The user experience has really changed in the last 5 years since I upgraded, but I been with then since the beginning.

The junk reputation is well deserved I'll give you that. It is kinda like the Harley Davidson story. 

You either get it and stick with it or you don't.  Do you get to download a lot of demos? Because I rarely pay for games anymore.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 20, 2013)

I would go with the PS4, but not really, cause my PS3 works flawlessly and I'm not a got to have it cause it came out type of dude. I also have every single playstation 1 2 and 3. I would like to get my hands on another 3DO though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> pc , console is horrible for actual gaming that takes skill.


Please explain the logic behind playing consoles and having no skill.


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> pc , console is horrible for actual gaming that takes skill.


I disagree, at least for FPS's. It is way easier to point and click than to kick-ass in FPS's with a controller. Also, with PC's, the playing field is not level. Better computers, better monitors etc. gives one player a significant edge over others. Not to say that PC gaming isn't grand, it surely is but the skill issue isn't valid in my humble opinion.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

thetester said:


> I disagree, at least for FPS's. It is way easier to point and click than to kick-ass in FPS's with a controller. Also, with PC's, the playing field is not level. Better computers, better monitors etc. gives one player a significant edge over others. Not to say that PC gaming isn't grand, it surely is but the skill issue isn't valid in my humble opinion.


fps console = spray kills
pc fps , = accuracy skills.


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> fps console = spray kills
> pc fps , = accuracy skills.


Although you are right about PC's for games (you know, like WOW) they do look better but, they do not take any more skill than a console. In fact, most PC games are so hacked that it is not even fun to play online. Now granted, there were hacks and mods (modded controller on MW 2 made me so mad) on xbox and ps but, nowhere as bad. Also, as stated before, quality of pc makes a HUGE difference in game play. Anymore, all they do is take console games and convert them to PC and the communities are much smaller.


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, I should state for the record that I am not just an Xbox fanboy, I am a Bill Gates fanboy!


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

im specifically speaking competition wise console sucks compared to pc , and i believe that pc takes more skill than some 12 year old on an xbox spraying and getting kills. that pc takes skills and accuracy to play


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

So, there are no 12 year olds on pc? I started on PC's when I was 8.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

loquacious said:


> So, there are no 12 year olds on pc? I started on PC's when I was 8.


i never said that
obviously youre just looking to argue not going to happen. lol
its my opinion, im allowed to have one
you wont change my mind have a good evening

its in MY opinion the combination of keyboard and mouse are far Superior to fiddly analog sticks, theres more precision,accuracy and speed in keyboard/mouse


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> im specifically speaking competition wise console sucks compared to pc , and i believe that pc takes more skill than some 12 year old on an xbox spraying and getting kills. that pc takes skills and accuracy to play


I agree with having accuracy while playing some sort of shooting game, I hate run and gun. I always take head shots, which would be accuracy with a ps3 controller.


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

Why is it that when someone asks questions they are always "just looking to argue"? It is your opinion and no one said you couldn't have one. I was just pointing out flaws in your opinion.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Why is it that when someone asks questions they are always "just looking to argue"? It is your opinion and no one said you couldn't have one. I was just pointing out flaws in your opinion.


because your last few posts online have been out of line its obvious youre heated right now oyu need to go cool off you cant tell people to go fuck themselves or call them idiots on here


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, but as a mod you can call people names? You know, a mod is supposed to be above name calling.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Oh, but as a mod you can call people names? You know, a mod is supposed to be above name calling.


i never called anyone names,


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

Lmao, I saw the things you said in Finshaggy's threads and although I do not like the guy either, you cannot tell someone not to call someone a name and then as a mod personally attack a user!


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Lmao, I saw the things you said in Finshaggy's threads and although I do not like the guy either, you cannot tell someone not to call someone a name and then as a mod personally attack a user!


never called him names though! you have an attitude problem
told you ,you jsut felt like arguing have a good one buddy


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, well, I am sure it's gone but, you did.


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> fps console = spray kills
> pc fps , = accuracy skills.


I think that is a bit of an oversimplification. I console game and PC game FPS's and I can spray and pinpoint shoot just fine on both. But it is much easier to pinpoint shoot on PC because of the mouse.


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

How are you going to like a post that contradicts what you are saying? Thetester is saying it is easier with a mouse (less skill).


----------



## loquacious (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> never called him names though! you have an attitude problem
> told you ,you jsut felt like arguing have a good one buddy


I knew the posts would be gone. Did you realise your mistake or did someone remove them?


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm just talking video games, I'm not trying to pick an internet fight.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 20, 2013)

thetester said:


> I think that is a bit of an oversimplification. I console game and PC game FPS's and I can spray and pinpoint shoot just fine on both. But it is much easier to pinpoint shoot on PC because of the mouse.


I don't play pc games, I work with pc's all day everyday. 

Are you saying that while playing a shooter game all you have to do is put the mouse somewhere and fire?  I'll stick to my ps3


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't play pc games, I work with pc's all day everyday.
> 
> Are you saying that while playing a shooter game all you have to do is put the mouse somewhere and fire?  I'll stick to my ps3


I'm the same way, I don't game very much on PC because I have to sit at the PC all day for work.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 20, 2013)

thetester said:


> I'm the same way, I don't game very much on PC because I have to sit at the PC all day for work.


Yea, I have to sit in front of and repair them for people who like to mess them up.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Gamesphere


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Im goin with the xbox 1 but not until next year I figure by harvest season GTA v will be out a lot of GTA a lot of herb 


I spit on Microsoft and bill genocidal gate all the money goes to deadly vaccines,but we all feed the system one way or another!!


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 21, 2013)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> say there's a sale going on in a best buy or wherever else you may go, for 30min ONLY these systems are on sale: PS4 for $289, the xbox one for $189 and a wii u for $169. which one would you run to first.


I will be going PS4 when it releases just to pay BF4 and Mx unleashed if they ever come out with a new worth a damn. I like the fact I don't pay to play online like Xbox. The ps4 is going to support a lot more player online, I know it's going from the current of 24 on Bf3 to 64 player on Bf4 going to be some crazy game play going on.


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Gamesphere


Indagrow, I have seen your avatar pic a few times, makes me smile knowing there is a moto head around here like I. I rode sunday the first time in 3 months felt good putting it to all the youngins even though I have not been riding much lately. Sore as hell for a couple days and taking that first shower after all the blisters on my hand popped sucks ass. Lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 21, 2013)

My first choice is my custom build gameing computer but for this with these prices I would without a doubt go for the xbox one. The xbox has since day one blown sony out of the water. More games, better title, better graphics. The issue right now is both are trying to go a direction i had involving cloud gaming and the stupid connect and sony version too. Only 12 years old little girls use those camera controllers they are just a huge security issue boring. The xbox controller is so much better then the ps4 also.The wii has alwasy been garbage and just for kids under 10.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 21, 2013)

I am guess sunni by your comments you havent computer gamed in a long time huh? I use my xbox controller with my gaming computer and a few other much more precise and rapid controllers. Pretty mcuh all games you can play on any console you can play on a pc but for free. Any controler you like is pc compatible also so as far as skill the pc will always have more skill and precision and will be much faster graphic wise if you built it right.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Aug 22, 2013)

As it stands with Microsoft's, check in DRM, I'll not buy an XBOX. Really, If I buy a Disk, should I have to be verified by an online server? What if the server is down? How about in 10 years when I want to play that old game again, and the servers don't exist? I still play games on my SNES and Atari, will I be able to do that with XBOX one.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> I am guess sunni by your comments you havent computer gamed in a long time huh? I use my xbox controller with my gaming computer and a few other much more precise and rapid controllers. Pretty mcuh all games you can play on any console you can play on a pc but for free. Any controler you like is pc compatible also so as far as skill the pc will always have more skill and precision and will be much faster graphic wise if you built it right.


yeah i dont computer game at all


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2013)

thetester said:


> I disagree, at least for FPS's. It is way easier to point and click than to kick-ass in FPS's with a controller. Also, with PC's, the playing field is not level. Better computers, better monitors etc. gives one player a significant edge over others. Not to say that PC gaming isn't grand, it surely is but the skill issue isn't valid in my humble opinion.


FPS's are total shit with a controller. No serious FPS gamer would use a controller by choice. There's a reason there's autoaim in almost every console FPS and there isn't in PC FPS's. There's a reason the original Halo was originally going to be a cross platform online shoot em up but they then ended up canning it. People using a mouse and keyboard were abusing anyone using a controller with such utter horribleness it would never be fun for those using a controller.

Now, controllers are fine interfaces for certain kinds of games, but certain other kinds of games they are complete shit. FPS games are one of those types of games. MMO's, RTS's etc as well.

Platform games? Sports games? Now you're talking console territory/controller territory.

Also, for me, I will probably just get a new video card and another storage drive for my PC.

As far as level playing fields go, no doubt, some folks will be at an advantage on PC because of the choices. But for most PC games these days almost any computer can run anything recent (my computer is 5 years old and runs everything current, and it wasn't a kick ass machine, just a solid one back in the day). Comes down more to your interface tools. For example it's a huge advantage to have a 120hz or old school CRT monitor for old school shooters. CRT's are still the best, but harder to find and a PITA to use due to sheer size/weight. 

And of course you need a proper mouse as there are a lot of total shit mice being made these days. Pretty much anything with a laser is a pile of crap if you're a serious FPS shooter fan (relatively speaking of course) due to inherent bugs in all the various sensors and flaws in the physical design. More DPI isn't necessary for almost anyone as you can only have so many dots on your screen in the first place. Just marketing gimmicks. People using 5200 DPI have shit aim for example because they can't do pixel perfect shots (totally impossible physically).

Anyway I could talk about this stuff for a long time but probably not many others are interested.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> im specifically speaking competition wise console sucks compared to pc , and i believe that pc takes more skill than some 12 year old on an xbox spraying and getting kills. that pc takes skills and accuracy to play


I think for certain kinds of games you will definitely find a more dedicated and hardcore crowd playing the PC version. Shooters in particular, but of course also RTS games and MMO's. Probably racing/simulation type games too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2013)

loquacious said:


> How are you going to like a post that contradicts what you are saying? Thetester is saying it is easier with a mouse (less skill).


Most console shooters have at least some level of autoaim for a reason. Even games like MW. Most people don't realize it even, but it's there. Anyway, it's a different set of skills, no question. I guess the larger point is if you match up someone in a FPS using a controller vs someone using a mouse and keyboard the person, assuming they have relatively similar knowledge levels of the game and time played, the mouse and keyboard player is going to absolutely destroy the person handicapped by the controller.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't play video games ...but when I do, always racing ones..I would hate to play em on a computer. I like the trigger allowing variable pressure, nobody drives hard on brakes or gas all the time. Just thought I would throw that out there....besides my big TV couch speakers and being able to smoke and play at the same time

But seriously is ps4 the consensus on which console to get? I don't know anything about either


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't use auto aim on my ps3 shooter games as it throws off my head shots. I love playing sniper type games like Sniper elite and sniper ghost warrior and you can actually turn off any auto aim or assist and have bullet drop and wind turned on. While I agree that there are very few people that are actually skilled enough to not use auto aim there are people that don't use it or want to use it. I also don't find run and gun a skill set. Anyone and I mean anyone, can run around just letting off rounds in close quarters combat and hit their target.

Playing a game where wind, bullet drop, caliber and breath comes into play at 700m for a head shot is skill. 

Another note on run and gun on multiplayer; Anyone playing a game that is based on sniping/stealth and you run and gun, you are a little bitch.
But SirGreenThumb, why am I a little bitch for doing that in a sniper game?

I'm glad you asked.... You are a little bitch because while there are people playing the game properly and you run up on someone while they are looking though a scope is childish and unprofessional and it shows your lack of gaming ability for that type of game. If someone wants to run and gun stay out of sniper based games and stick to games like cod. Run and gun has never been and never will be the process of a sniper.

I lied, there is a game that I do use auto aim for, and that is GTA4 multiplayer, and the only reason is because you cant hit shit without it. Then again, I technically don't need it cause I usually fly a helicopter in that game.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

PS4 for sure - Sony is so much better build quality & design!


----------



## Doer (Aug 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> fps console = spray kills
> pc fps , = accuracy skills.


I don't think necessarily that is right. I started games way before consoles. And mouse accuracy is one of the un-realistic traits of FPS, imo.

I play Battlefield 3 a lot with a custom tricked out controller I put together. Trigger blocks so I don't have to pull to the bottom and release. It stops at the trigger point, same with the left for quick scope looks and release. Buttons on the bottom, spread out for each finger. That really helps. But, juggling aim with those spring progressions in the controller stick is much more realistic to swinging up a battle rifle. And in those situations that pop up, sprayin' is better than dyin' is better than prayin'. 

I have way too much cheat practice with a mouse. All day everyday for 30 years, I mouse, not in games.


----------



## Big Trees (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted ps4 but as my friend puts it best. the xbox one is like that guy at the bar that tried to date rape/ take advantage of you but you became conscious, so now hes being all nice to you and acting like a friend. There are better games coming out for the xbox as well as if they decide to utilize the cloud storage and make online only games then the games will be overpowering the ps4 easily. I think the future is just looking better for xbox and if microsoft really wants to watch me jack it in my room, then let them. Now if ps4 was backwards compatible then this would be a different story.


----------



## Doer (Sep 1, 2013)

Big Trees said:


> I wanted ps4 but as my friend puts it best. the xbox one is like that guy at the bar that tried to date rape/ take advantage of you but you became conscious, so now hes being all nice to you and acting like a friend. There are better games coming out for the xbox as well as if they decide to utilize the cloud storage and make online only games then the games will be overpowering the ps4 easily. I think the future is just looking better for xbox and if microsoft really wants to watch me jack it in my room, then let them. Now if ps4 was backwards compatible then this would be a different story.


I have tape over my Kinect and my Laptop camera. Remove when needed. 

I agree but the X1 is pretty pricy.


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 5, 2013)

xbox yo everytime


----------



## Doer (Sep 5, 2013)

rizzlaking said:


> xbox yo everytime


Runs fine and lasts a long time. I've only had 3 in 20 years. And one I just picked up to swap up the graphic chip.

It will be a while before I move up. I have no interest in the social aspect. I have all that turned off.

BUT, if anyone is shit hot, Realistic or Veteran on Apache Air Assault, I need some help on a few of the Squad missions.

No way to finish some by myself. Heavy Metal for one.

Anybody want a play date?


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

None, I' go to GameStop and pick up the ps3 used for 189$.
Oh wait, i did that already. Slim, 80 gb too lol.
NEVER buy a console new, its over rated and over priced.
And there are never and good titles out at launch, i always wait a year.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 9, 2013)

headie so true.only game i want on next gen is bf4 but ill get that for pc .fps dominate on pc soooo much better.im hoping when or if gta5 comes out for pc it will have way more ppl online than 16 that the consoles can only support so sad.


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 27, 2022)

don't be cheap and get the PS5. In five years you'll be happy you did. If you ever come back and read this.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> don't be cheap and get the PS5. In five years you'll be happy you did. If you ever come back and read this.


This threads as old as gta5 lol


----------

